# Pronúncia de excepcional em Portugal



## jazyk

Uma curiosidade: _exceção_ parece escrever-se _excepção_ em Portugal, e pelo que constatei num livro, o p, apesar de ser grafado, não se pronuncia nessa palavra. A minha pergunta é com relação a _excepcional_: em Portugal pronuncia-se ou não o p aí? Pergunto isso porque no Brasil escrevemos excepcional e, como não poderia ser diferente, pronunciamos esse p (eu pelo menos não conheço ninguém que não o pronuncie).

Muito obrigado pelas suas respostas,

Jazyk


----------



## Outsider

Também não se pronuncia o "p" de "excepcional".


----------



## Macunaíma

Interessante isso.

Acho que no Brasil só se mantiveram esses *c* e *p* em palavras como _detectar_, _contactar_, _excepcional_ e _concepção_ justamente porque são pronunciadas, senão teriam sido extintas como nas variantes _contato_, _exceção_, etc. Acho que se eu ouvisse "_excecional_" eu não reconheceria a palavra de imediato, embora essa pronúncia seja até mais coerente do que a nossa.


----------



## Outsider

detectar --> não pronunciamos o "c"
contactar --> geralmente pronuncia-se, mas também já ouvi não pronunciar de vez em quando
concepção --> não se pronuncia o "p" 

É algo variável. A minha impressão é que foi geralmente nas palavras mais eruditas que a consoante se manteve. Mesmo assim, há inconsistências: pronunciamos o "p" de "egípcio", mas não pronunciamos o de "Egipto".


----------



## Alandria

Outsider said:


> detectar --> não pronunciamos o "c"
> contactar --> geralmente pronuncia-se, mas também já ouvi não pronunciar de vez em quando
> concepção --> não se pronuncia o "p"
> 
> É algo variável. A minha impressão é que foi geralmente nas palavras mais eruditas que a consoante se manteve. Mesmo assim, há inconsistências: pronunciamos o "p" de "egípcio", mas não pronunciamos o de "Egipto".


 
Ouvi que as consoantes mudas abrem as pretônicas em Portugal...


----------



## Alentugano

Também não pronunciamos o "p" de recepção, apesar de o grafarmos. 
Há quem pronuncie o "c" em detectar. 
Escrevemos infecção mas lemos _infeção, _ao passo que em infeccioso(a) verificam-se as duas situações, isto é, há quem pronuncie o "c" e há quem não o faça, à semelhança de "característica". 
O mesmo para "espectáculo" e "espectador": na primeira não pronunciamos, na segunda  verificam-se as duas formas.


----------



## jazyk

Essa escrita de vocês é uma loucura. Eu, que sou falante nativo de português, tenho dificuldade em acompanhar tudo isso, às vezes se pronuncia a consoante, às vezes não. O que dirá um estrangeiro que aprende a versão de vocês? Deve ficar piradinho em pouco tempo. Por mais essa razão acho que se deveria implantar o acordo ortográfico o mais rápido possível, mas deveriam manter o trema, que ajuda a pronunciar a palavra: ver a confusão em rastaquera.


----------



## larica

Tens absoluta razão. Dever-se-iam definir regras precisas, essencialmente para clarificar a nossa própria gramática. Não faz sentido nenhum esta disparidade. Atente-se na palavra "cacto", onde "c" já é pronunciado (para adicionar aos restantes exemplos já fornecidos).

Obrigado colega Jazyk.


----------



## Outsider

larica said:


> Atente-se na palavra "cacto", onde "c" já é pronunciado (para adicionar aos restantes exemplos já fornecidos).


Eu não o pronuncio. 



Alandria said:


> Ouvi que as consoantes mudas abrem as pretônicas em Portugal...


Geralmente sim, mas há umas raras exce(p)ções, como _a(c)tual_ e _a(c)tuar_. Em contrapartida, há palavras que têm uma consoante pretónica aberta, mas não se escrevem com consoante muda, como _inflação_ (muita gente se engana e escreve "inflacção").

A nossa ortografia é etimológica, *Jazyk*, um pouco à maneira da do francês. Mas concordo que não tem muito sentido. Os autores da primeira norma ortográfica quiseram tornar a grafia do português o mais fonémica que era possível, mas não foram capazes de ir suficientemente longe.

Por isso também vou receber bem, nos seus traços gerais, o novo acordo ortográfico que continua no limbo. Não vou sentir falta nenhuma destas consoantes mudas que não servem para nada.

P.S. Ah, e também gosto do trema, mas infelizmente os fascistas aboliram-no há meio século, e a lei da inércia torna difícil voltar atrás no tempo.


----------



## MOC

Acho que não pronuncio nenhuma das consoantes mudas referidas neste tópico. A única que agora não tenho certeza é contactar. Todas as outras sei que não pronuncio.


----------



## maralto

ah...e temos ainda o *facto*...e tantas outras...como diz o Outsider, a nossa ortografia é etimológica...por mim, gosto dela como está, também gosto do trema e do ph da antiga *pharmácia*...nunca tive problema em aprender a ortografia francesa...e não acho assim tão necessário o novo acordo...já tive de me desembaraçar do acento grave quase todo, os advérbios em mente já não são acentuados, agora querem que escrevamos *humilde* sem h...e quem vem a ganhar com isto afinal???Não foi por causa disso que os portugueses passaram a escrever melhor...


----------



## jazyk

> agora querem que escrevamos *humilde* sem h


Isso não está escrito em nenhum lugar.


----------



## Outsider

A Maralto está a pensar na proposta que foi feita nos anos oitenta. A imprensa portuguesa criticou-a tanto que acabaram por retroceder, e ficar-se pelo acordo de 1990, menos ambicioso (e mais razoável, em minha opinião).


----------



## maralto

Outsider said:


> A Maralto está a pensar na proposta que foi feita nos anos oitenta. A imprensa portuguesa criticou-a tanto que acabaram por retroceder, e ficar-se pelo acordo de 1990, menos ambicioso (e mais razoável, em minha opinião).


 
Sim, referia-me a isso...e continua a falar-se no assunto...este acordo é mais razoável, sim, mas necessário????

E, já agora, conheço pelo menos uma pessoa (velhinha) que pronuncia o P de excepcional!


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

Outsider said:


> detectar --> não pronunciamos o "c"
> contactar --> geralmente pronuncia-se, mas também já ouvi não pronunciar de vez em quando
> concepção --> não se pronuncia o "p"



Este tópico está me parecendo muito interessante.... Não tinha idéia que nossos amigos potugueses falassem assim, de modo tão estranho (pelo menos para mim...he he - além de comerem as vogais, mais essa...).
Contactar - o próprio Word marca a palavra como incorreto se for escrita com "c". Eu pronuncio com "c".
Contacto/contato - O Word aceita as duas formas. Pessolamente, não pronuncio o "c".
Concepção - Se o "p" não for pronunciado, corre-se o risco de confundir com a palavra concessão, cuja definição é completamente diferente.
Concessão - ato ou afeito de conceder.
Concepção - ato ou efeito de conceber.
Detectar - O mesmo ocorre com esta palavra (o Word não a aceita sem o "c"). Eu também o pronuncio sempre.

Não que devamos nos basear 100% no Word, mas não deixa de ser uma referência.

Outra coisa: que eu saiba o trema ainda não caiu. Querem eliminá-la, mas esta mudança ainda não está em vigor.

O maralto certamente me considerará um velhinho de carteirinha, pois também pronuncio o "p" em excepcional. Excecional me soa estranhíssimo !!

Êta linguinha complicada...


----------



## Alandria

Você ficaria mais surpreso ao saber que a pronúncia portuguesa de "detectar" seja "dîtétar". 

Enquanto o normal no Brasil seria "dêtêktar" 
e no nordeste, "dÉtÉktar".

*î é o som que estou descrevendo sem transcrição do e átono português.


----------



## Outsider

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Concepção - Se o "p" não for pronunciado, corre-se o risco de confundir com a palavra concessão, cuja definição é completamente diferente.
> Concessão - ato ou afeito de conceder.
> Concepção - ato ou efeito de conceber.


Em Portugal, os és de "concepção" e "concessão" pronunciam-se de modo diferente, por isso não há risco de confusão.



Ricardo Tavares said:


> Outra coisa: que eu saiba a trema ainda não caiu. Querem eliminá-la, mas esta mudança ainda não está em vigor.


O trema não caiu no Brasil, claro, mas eu referia-me a Portugal. Aqui, não o usamos.


----------



## maralto

O maralto certamente me considerará um velhinho de carteirinha, pois também pronuncio o "p" em excepcional. Excecional me soa estranhíssimo !!

Êta linguinha complicada...[/quote]

De modo nenhum, não o considero velhinho...apenas disse que conheço uma pessoa, que, por sinal,  é velhinha, e que pronuncia o P de excepcional...e eu gosto muito desse P! Mas se calhar há pessoas jovens que o fazem também, por aqui...Ora, velhinha seria eu, que ainda gosto do PH em pharmácia...e, já agora, como pronuncia *EXCELENTE*? Nós por cá, diríamos: XLENT!


----------



## MOC

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Concepção - Se o "p" não for pronunciado, corre-se o risco de confundir com a palavra concessão, cuja definição é completamente diferente.
> Concessão - ato ou afeito de conceder.
> Concepção - ato ou efeito de conceber.
> 
> Outra coisa: que eu saiba a trema ainda não caiu. Querem eliminá-la, mas esta mudança ainda não está em vigor.


 
Por cá já.


----------



## jazyk

Lembro-lhes que trema é substantivo masculino por provir do neutro grego, assim como problema, teorema, estratagema, etc.


----------



## jazyk

> Ora, velhinha seria eu, que ainda gosto do PH em pharmácia...e, já agora, como pronuncia *EXCELENTE*? Nós por cá, diríamos: XLENT!


Algo como êsêlent(ch)i.


----------



## moura

Ora aqui está uma portuguesa, falante do português de Portugal, considera que a sua língua está muito bem e que se recomenda 

Como língua viva que é, não precisou de acordos ortográficos para evoluir e para isso basta que se leiam romances do século XIX e que se compare o que ou o como então se escrevia, e o que se escreve agora.

É uma língua difícil? Sim, para quem a conhece de novo, não para quem a fala ou escreve e gosta de falar ou escrever bem. O mesmo se aplica a qualquer língua do mundo.

Conheço um alemão que aprendeu o português com um dicionário na mão e a ver a televisão portuguesa, a ler os diários portugueses. Considera ele a língua difícil? Talvez, mas não impossível de aprender. O mesmo diria eu do alemão.

Quando a acordos ortográficos, que uniformizem as várias línguas portuguesas não estou de acordo. Dê-se-lhes campo para se desenvolverem cada uma de _per si_, para medrarem, como diriam os antigos, e ela crescem, vão por aí, diferentes e semelhantes, mas únicas. 

Volto à comparação entre o romance que li recentemente do Julio Diniz, do século XIX e um romance actual. Quantas diferenças "impostas" naturalmente pelo evoluir dos tempo, pelas influências externas, pelo laborar contínuo dos falantes e escritores portugueses.

Plenamente de acordo com a miscenização entre o português de Portugal e o português do Brasil, de África, e ainda as outras línguas do mundo, do inglês, ao espanhol, ao francês, para falar nas mais influentes aqui.

Mas de forma natural, respeitando diferenças e valorizando-as.


----------



## MOC

Eu não digo "Xlent" assim como nunca reduzo a "x" os outros "xce", "xci", "sce" ou "sci" mas tenho noção que sou uma minoria em Portugal. Por isso mesmo quando falo da pronúncia padrão em Portugal para "excelente" digo sempre também que é essa.


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Algo como êsêlent(ch)i.


Eu também falo assim. Apenas uma ressalva: seria algo êssêlentchi.

Pensando bem, algumas vezes (pouquíssimas) também digo êshcêlêntchi (talvez quando queira enfatizar...pensando nisso chego a achar graça...)


----------



## Ricardo Tavares

jazyk said:


> Lembro-lhes que trema é substantivo masculino por provir do neutro grego, assim como problema, teorema, estratagema, etc.


Obrigado. Já corrigi no meu comentário.


----------



## maralto

Quando a acordos ortográficos, que uniformizem as várias línguas portuguesas não estou de acordo. Dê-se-lhes campo para se desenvolverem cada uma de _per si_, para medrarem, como diriam os antigos, e ela crescem, vão por aí, diferentes e semelhantes, mas únicas. _citado de _Moura

Concordo em absoluto...gosto de ler Jorge Amado, José de Alencar, Camilo, Pessoa, Mia Couto, Eduardo Agualusa, Pepetela e tantos outros, no multifacetado de um português que, a todos pertencendo, é livre.


----------



## maralto

Ricardo Tavares said:


> Eu também falo assim. Apenas uma ressalva: seria algo êssêlentchi.
> 
> Pensando bem, algumas vezes (pouquíssimas) também digo êshcêlêntchi (talvez quando queira enfatizar...pensando nisso chego a achar graça...)


 
Também pronuncio _eiscelente_...e não é linda toda esta diferença? Para quê uniformizar na ortografia? E à força, ainda por cima...E viva o *trema* no Brasil e o *facto* em Portugal!


----------



## Outsider

maralto said:


> Também pronuncio _eiscelente_...e não é linda toda esta diferença? Para quê uniformizar na ortografia?


No caso dessa palavra, a ortografia já é uniforme! Todos escrevemos "excelente"...


----------



## batmacumba

Somos cento e oitenta milhões de analfabetos funcionais no Brasil, eu sinceramente não acho que nossa ortografia facilite o acesso à língua. Guardo uma pontinha de inveja da praticidade dos espanhóis, poucos fonemas e bem descritos na linguagem escrita.

Acredito que, ante a impossibilidade de acabar com as letras mudas, que pelo menos acabem com as regras de acentuação, essas muito engenhosas mas creio pouco práticas. Monteiro Lobato escrevia sem acento e não tive maiores dificuldades em ler-lhe a obra. A proposta dele era um tanto radical: queria o português à inglesa, sem acento algum. Ousado mas creio correto.

O português entendo ser uma língua para nacionais principalmente, e pensando neles é que se deveria regular a língua. Os falantes sabem as tônicas das palavras, por que tantas regras...


----------



## Outsider

Sem acentos, como distinguia "avô" de "avó", por exemplo?


----------



## batmacumba

Talvez diacríticos, que também exigiriam decorebas... Mas ótimo ponto, Outsider.


----------



## maralto

Nos anos cinquenta, sessenta e setenta, até, embora houvesse mais analfabetos em Portugal, havia mais pessoas a escrever bem o português de aqui, (até as pessoas que tinham a antiga quarta classe!) com acentos agudos e graves e tudo ,do que hoje em dia, com o «facilitismo» criado por certos des-acordos. O que se passa, pura e simplesmente, é que o Português é mal ensinado nas escolas, como a Matemática. E não vejo os matemáticos a pedir «acordos» que, quanto a mim, apenas servem interesses económicos...Mas por que razão se haveria de escrver «à inglesa»? E não acho a ortografia do inglês assim tão «fácil»...


----------



## jazyk

> Somos cento e oitenta milhões de analfabetos funcionais no Brasil, eu sinceramente não acho que nossa ortografia facilite o acesso à língua. Guardo uma pontinha de inveja da praticidade dos espanhóis, poucos fonemas e bem descritos na linguagem escrita.


Nenhuma escrita é perfeita e a espanhola tampouco o é. Nessa língua há erros de ortografia com relação ao s/z/c/x, ao j/g e ao b/v. 

O que escrevi a respeito do acordo é que me parece absurdo que se escreva excepção em Portugal mas se leia exceção. Talvez essa seja uma constatação puramente cultural, pois no Brasil não nos é (infelizmente) ensinada a variante portuguesa (imagine os alunos, pobrezinhos, que mal dão conta da nossa ortografia). Eu, por exemplo, só fiquei sabendo que eles escreviam algumas palavras diferente quando comecei a freqüentar o Ciberdúvidas e ler Saramago, até então nunca me tinha sido que a ortografia deles divergia da nossa em alguns pontos (que são pouquíssimos, diga-se de passagem).


----------



## maralto

jazyk said:


> Nenhuma escrita é perfeita e a espanhola tampouco o é. Nessa língua há erros de ortografia com relação ao s/z/c/x, ao j/g e ao b/v.
> 
> O que escrevi a respeito do acordo é que me parece absurdo que se escreva excepção em Portugal mas se leia exceção. Talvez essa seja uma constatação puramente cultural, pois no Brasil não nos é (infelizmente) ensinada a variante portuguesa (imagine os alunos, pobrezinhos, que mal dão conta da nossa ortografia). Eu, por exemplo, só fiquei sabendo que eles escreviam algumas palavras diferente quando comecei a freqüentar o Ciberdúvidas e ler Saramago, até então nunca me tinha sido que a ortografia deles divergia da nossa em alguns pontos (que são pouquíssimos, diga-se de passagem).


 
Exactamente, Jazyk, são pouquíssimos, então para quê o Acordo?
E a constatação que faz, em relação a *exce*p*ção, *é, como diz muito bem, meramente cultural...para quê esse afã em fazer uma ortografia fonética? E a partir de que marca tópica? A do norte de Portugal, a do Rio? A do sul do Brasil? Qual o problema em vocês escreverem exceção e nós excepção? SEmpre li autores brasileiros e entendo-os...


----------



## jazyk

Já que vocês escrevem esses pp e cc que vocês não pronunciam (e que nós, dependendo da palavra, escrevemos porque pronunciamos, nada mais lógico), por que tiraram o c de ocidente do latim occidens, o p de escrito do latim scriptum, o c de ponto, do latim punctum e não colocam um g em dedo (degdo) e fazem como os franceses (doigt) porque vem do latim digitus?


----------



## maralto

Jazyk, eis a resposta de Luiz Carlos Cagliari, professor do departamento de Lingüística da Faculdade de Ciências e Letras da Universidade Estadual Paulista (Unesp), em Araraquara, sobre os Ps e os Cs...

http://www.agencia.fapesp.br/boletim_dentro.php?id=7667


----------



## jazyk

Sinto muito, mas  Mas a resistência é grande em alguns meios, principalmente em Portugal, onde haveria o maior impacto na língua – com o acordo, desaparecem o “c” e o “p” não pronunciados, como em “acção” e “baptismo”. Os portugueses precisarão também trocar a grafia de “húmido” por “úmido”. não responde à minha pergunta.

Veja que não tenho nada contra vocês, portugueses, e o jeito que escrevem, já que a grafia é "imposta" do alto. Só acho idiota escrever esses pp e cc da mesma forma que acho idiota que não se escreva o h em húmido no Brasil, já que o h inicial aparece no étimo latino: humidus, humida, humidum. Ou se teria abolido o h inicial como fizeram os italianos ou o teria mantido por completo. O que me desagrada são essas reformas pela metade.


----------



## maralto

Pois, Jazyk, mas como faria o Jazyk uma reforma completa? Qual a matriz a seguir? Precisamente, como diz, as reformas são feitas lá do ALTO e, como o Professor Cagliari, que é um especialista da língua, refere, esta é desnecessária...e ele é brasileiro! NO link abaixo, uma opinião interessante de uma escritora e jornalista portuguesa...eu, que pertenço ao BAIXO, acho impossível uma reforma por inteiro...essa, só o tempo a fará, lentamente...eu tenho «afecto» pelos «cs» e pelos «ps» e eles estão lá para «abrir» a vogal também...repare, eu também nada tenho contra a vossa ortografia (gosto do lindo trema); apenas não acho necessário que exista uma única ortografia para oito países com culturas e influências tão diversas...As razões que o lado do «sim ao acordo» apresentam não me bastam.

http://ciberduvidas.sapo.pt/articles.php?rid=1365


----------



## jazyk

O que isto tem de extraordinário é as pessoas acreditarem que a ortografia é "natural". Pois bem, não só a ortografia não é "natural" como a intenção é precisamente a de não acompanhar a naturalidade com que se fala.

Concordo plenamente.

E se você acompanhar o Ciberdúvidas como eu faço diariamente, notará que são unanimemente a favor do acordo tanto os consultores quanto os escritores cujos textos encontram lugar naquele espaço. 

Se quiserem escrever do seu jeito, podem (ou melhor: devem, já que é oficial no seu país) mas que é idiota é, assim como é úmido no Brasil.



> Pois, Jazyk, mas como faria o Jazyk uma reforma completa? Qual a matriz a seguir?


Todas as propostas deste novo acordo me parecem acertadíssimas, com uma única ressalva: o hífen. É só ler as propostas.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Já que vocês escrevem esses pp e cc que vocês não pronunciam (e que nós, dependendo da palavra, escrevemos porque pronunciamos, nada mais lógico), por que tiraram o c de ocidente do latim occidens, o p de escrito do latim scriptum, o c de ponto, do latim punctum e não colocam um g em dedo (degdo) e fazem como os franceses (doigt) porque vem do latim digitus?


Vamos por partes, Jazyk:

1) Não se escreve "degdo" porque só as oclusivas surdas _p_ e _c_ é que podem ser consoantes mudas na ortografia actual.

2) Repare que a grafia do português costumava ser ainda mais etimológica. Já leu textos escritos entre o séculos XVI e princípios do século XX? Nessa altura era frequente escrever-se por exemplo "escri*p*to", "da*m*no", "*s*ciência" (as consoantes a negrito já eram todas mudas, como agora).

3) A propósito, uma curiosidade: Portugal livrou-se oficialmente da maior parte das consoantes mudas na segunda década do século XX -- no Brasil, elas resistiram até os anos quarenta.

4) No caso de "ocidente", e de muitas outras palavras, suponho que a grafia com um só "c" estava demasiado vulgarizada para que fosse viável regressar a uma grafia etimológica. Nenhuma ortografia é completamente etimológica (nem a do francês); são sempre compromissos entre a etimologia, a fonologia, e a pura tradição. Mesmo os autores que escreviam "escri*p*to", "da*m*no", "*s*ciência" raramente se davam ao trabalho de escreverem, por exemplo, "*ç*apato", "*ç*umo", "me*z*quinho" ou "*h*erva", como mandaria uma grafia 100% etimológica. 

5) É um sistema inconsistente? Sim, já admiti que é. De resto, como também disse, por mim devia ser reformado.



			
				jazyk said:
			
		

> Sinto muito, mas Mas a resistência é grande em alguns meios, principalmente em Portugal, onde haveria o maior impacto na língua – com o acordo, desaparecem o “c” e o “p” não pronunciados, como em “acção” e “baptismo”. Os portugueses precisarão também trocar a grafia de “húmido” por “úmido”.


Isso é uma citação?....



			
				jazyk said:
			
		

> Só acho idiota escrever esses pp e cc da mesma forma que acho idiota que não se escreva o h em húmido no Brasil, já que o h inicial aparece no étimo latino: humidus, humida, humidum.


Tem a certeza? Tenho a ideia de ter lido que a grafia brasileira é que era a correcta, do ponto de vista etimológico. Parece que se julgou durante um tempo que o étimo das palavras da família de "húmido" era _humus_, quando na realidade vêm directamente de _umidus_. Vocês no Brasil corrigiram a grafia. Nós ficámo-nos com a grafia tradicional se bem que anti-etimológica.



			
				jazyk said:
			
		

> Ou se teria abolido o h inicial como fizeram os italianos ou o teria mantido por completo. O que me desagrada são essas reformas pela metade.


Os italianos não aboliram o "h" inicial. Há palavras italianas que começam com "h". Por exemplo, _hanno_.


----------



## jazyk

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazyk*
> Sinto muito, mas Mas a resistência é grande em alguns meios, principalmente em Portugal, onde haveria o maior impacto na língua – com o acordo, desaparecem o “c” e o “p” não pronunciados, como em “acção” e “baptismo”. Os portugueses precisarão também trocar a grafia de “húmido” por “úmido”.
> 
> Isso é uma citação?....


Sim.



> Tem a certeza? Lembro-me de ter lido que a grafia brasileira é que era a correcta, do ponto de vista etimológico. Parece que se julgou durante um tempo que o étimo das palavras da família de "húmido" era _humus_, quando na realidade vêm directamente de _umidus_. Vocês no Brasil corrigiram a grafia. Nós ficámo-nos com a grafia tradicional se bem que anti-etimológica.


Sim, conheço latim. Ademais, isso é facilmente verificado em qualquer dicionário de latim básico.



> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *jazyk*
> Ou se teria abolido o h inicial como fizeram os italianos ou o teria mantido por completo. O que me desagrada são essas reformas pela metade.
> 
> Os italianos não aboliram o "h" inicial. Há palavras italianas que começam com "h". Por exemplo, _hanno_.


Aboliram-no. Aí só aparece para diferenciar hanno (têm/hão) de anno (ano). outros casos semelhantes são ha (tem/há) e a (a), hai (tens/hás) e ai (aos) e ho (tenho/ho) e o (ou).


----------



## jazyk

Faltou-me precisar que _umidus _é variante de _humidos_, e como toda boa variante, rigorosamente, é menos boa, menos original do que a primeira. Também seríamos os brasileiros mais coerentes em escrever o h porque nos juntaríamos aos espanhóis (húmedo), aos catalães (humit) e aos franceses. Os romenos (umed) não entram nessa porque só escrevem os hh que pronunciam e os italianos, como já disse, aboliram o h inicial, salvo nos casos que já apontei.


----------



## Outsider

jazyk said:


> Aí só aparece para diferenciar hanno (têm/hão) de anno (ano). outros casos semelhantes são ha (tem/há) e a (a), hai (tens/hás) e ai (aos) e ho (tenho/ho) e o (ou).


Então não o aboliram -- no princípio das palavras. Aboliram, excepto quando servia para diferenciar homónimos; nesses caso, _mantiveram_ as grafias etimológicas. Quando muito, pode dizer que aboliram os agás_ puramente etimológicos_.
Vê como a ortografia é sempre um compromisso?


----------



## jazyk

Mas esses hh também são etimológicos, do latim habere, que virou avere em italiano.


----------



## maralto

Acompanho o Ciberdúvidas, leio jornais, livros, estou em contacto com pessoas «do meio» ou seja, que conhecem a língua em todas as suas vertentes, uns mais eruditos, linguistas, outros não, escritores. E sei que há muita gente que não aprova este acordo. Não podemos ir pela vertente meramente fonética nem pela pura etimologia. Por mim, vejo lógica nos nossos Ps e Cs...e entendo o «corte» dos vossos. É cultural. E ensinei português de cá a estrangeiros, durante dezassete anos, alertando sempre para a vertente do Brasil e nunca vi estrangeiro algum «arrepiar-se» com as diferenças.Pelo contrário..«Que interessante» costumam dizer...Ortograficamente, também.


----------



## Outsider

Não somos só nós... (leiam tudo).


----------



## uchi.m

Outsider said:


> Não somos só nós... (leiam tudo).



Os hispanofalantes são mais calmos quando se enveredam pelas diferenças de fonética ou é só impressão minha?


----------



## Outsider

É bem possível. Acho que estão mais habituados a variações linguísticas. Portugal e o Brasil vivem mais isolados um do outro (e nem falemos de África...)


----------



## spielenschach

transcrição fonética: 
http://irmandadewrfquestoesdeportugues.blogspot.com


----------



## jazyk

Por que ator e produtor se escrevem actor (com c) e produtor (sem c) em português europeu, já que ambos têm c no seu étimo (o latim actor e productor), uma vez que a etimologia foi trazida à discussão para explicar o uso do c mudo? Qual é a lógica por trás disso?


----------



## brasileirinho

maralto said:


> agora querem que escrevamos *humilde* sem h...



é o H de (h)úmido


----------



## MOC

Em Portugal, pelo menos, as vogais mudas acentuam a vogal anterior. Não sei se é o caso.


----------



## Outsider

Como disse o MOC, a razão dada originalmente para manter o "c" de "actor" foi que indicava que a vogal anterior é aberta (àtor), e não fechada como seria normalmente (âtor). No caso de "produtor", não é preciso manter a consoante muda, porque a abertura do "u" não muda nas sílabas átonas.


----------



## jazyk

Acho que em teoria entendi, mas como nós não temos (ou pelo menos eu não tenho) aa abertos e fechados, fica um pouquinho difícil de visualizar. Mas obrigado pelas respostas. Estou satisfeito.


----------



## Tagarela

Olá,

Pegando o bonde andando: é verdade que em Portugal há uma pronúncia diferenciada para o 'a' marcado com acento grave (indicativo de crase) 'à'? 

Até.:


----------



## Outsider

Vejamos... Em Portugal, a palavra _à_ pronuncia-se diferente da palavra _a_, mas igual à palavra _á_.


----------



## Alandria

A minha teoria é que há alofones para o a átono português...
É que ora parece o a postônico brasileiro, ora não.

Trocando em miúdos, ora parece o nosso a de "cas*a*" (que é igual à pronúncia do inglês das terminações ER), ora é tão breve, mas tão breve que parece um "ê". Venho reparando nisso ultimamente.


----------



## Denis555

Pra colocar lenha na fogueira do debate, aí vai um artigo que li recentemente. Vejam também a animação _flash_ sobre a reforma ortográfica pra ver o que muda.


----------

